# RLR's Barney



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I did a photo shoot with Barney, one of 25+ rats that have joined us at Rattie Love Rescue recently. Barney came as a transfer from HVRR. They are so full right now, so we like to help out when we can.

Barney has seizures and apparent neurological damage from an unknown source. He's currently on Doxy, in case there is any infection causing the seizures. We'll most likely be putting him on an anticonvulsant soon. The vet believes in all likelihood, the seizures are pathological in nature and will continue. Occasionally, his head jerks (he sways a lot, but this is different - sharp jerks to the right) and while walking, he stumbles or looses his balance.

He's very sweet, doesn't bite (people, that is - he and his brothers injured each other so bad as to cause them all open wounds), but is very very scared when he sees a hand come towards him. He flinches when someone goes to pet him. So far, he's coming around enough that he lets us pick him up (we use a towel, he feels safer with the towel), pet him (very slowly, very gently), and loves being talked to. He takes his medicine (and Bene-Bac) like a good boy.

He's otherwise doing good. Eats decently (he's actually quite picky) but well. He's set up in a cage that's safe for when he has seizures. He seems to like it. He especially likes to be in his soda box.  He is very overweight, as you can probably tell. He's 750g! He and his siblings were fed store brand cat food, along with a seed mix and lab blocks.

As long as our funds provide for it, and as long as he's not suffering, Barney will remain a resident at RLR. He won't be available for adoption as things stand now.

Anyway, here he is! I was surprised to find that he's not at all afraid of the camera. In fact, he's curious of it.


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Indeed he is a very chubby boy! But he sure is a cute one! :]


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

He is a cute Chubby.


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

What a cute boy! He sounds like a very special guy, glad he'll be well cared for now. (Ekk...a former diet of cat food!?) 8O 

Bless all you folks at the rescue...thank you for the wonderful work you do! :wink:


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

awww hes so sweet (a bit on the pudgey side)lol


----------

